# timing of trigger and IUI



## Saska (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi All! 

Im on day 14 of natural cycle IUI. Doing the trigger tomorrow and then IUI on Thursday. Just wondering what you girls have been told about timing of trigger and then the actual procedure? My clinic says 24 hours before the IUI but then if you look online many say do the trigger 36 hours before. I have asked my clinic but they were vague and said it didn't really matter. We are using frozen sperm and backing it up in the 'traditional' way! 

Any ideas??


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

I had mine at 26hrs but my clinic say 24-36


----------



## nudibranch (May 16, 2015)

Mine have been 38 hours before.


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all!!

Hope ur ok! 

Looking at timings for iui. Last month I did trigger and iui on same day cd12 with  a 20mm follie and a 18 n some 15s. Trying to plan for next week... If goes the same I'm thinking trigger on cd 12 and iui on cd 13 or cd 14 what do u think ?? So confusing!! Also anyone had back to backs done??


----------

